

Alexander the Great - unwantedLetters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_the_Great

======
GiraffeNecktie
Flagged. There are x million articles on Wikipedia. HN is not the place to
discuss them.

~~~
peterbraden
while I agree in this case, I disagree to your blanket rule. Hacker News is a
great place to promote interesting articles that may not be seen otherwise.
I've discovered many interesting wikipedia articles from HN

